# Barking at Mirrors



## Mollygirl (May 14, 2011)

My Pinky is a barker, she is a dachshund and a puppy, so we are working on it. She is getting better. She usually only barks when we are outside and sees people or other dogs. Well, now she has gotten it into her head that we have a new dog in the house. She will see her reflection in mirrors and bark constantly. We have a full length mirror and if she is around it she barks and barks. We go to the bedroom and she sees herself on the dresser mirror she barks. It's not all the time, but enough to drive me crazy. She even sees her reflection in our reptile and crab tanks. When she first started barking at my crab tank I thought she was barking at the crabs, then I realized she was seeing herself. 

Anyone have this problem and how did you solve it. I have just been trying to redirect her to something else, like a toy or put her on my lap. I tell her that big bad dog is going to bite her if she doesn't leave it alone, but she doesn't listen :lol:

This is something she doesn't do everyday or all the time. It just when she does it; it is constant barking for about 30 min. until I finally get her redirected away from that big bad dog.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Be glad it is only barking.

I don't have any full length mirrors in the house but last summer when it was actually sunny, I was walking past a shiny black audi. This would have been great apart from becka decided she did not like the look of the dog in the car (yes her) by the time we had got close my pups body language was a bit of a "come and have a go if you think your hard enough" needless to say so was the reflection. i just about got her before she lunged at the car.

We spent some time with some treats and cars so she realised that the dog was ok , but mostly she grew out of it!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Khan didn't always bark @ the mirror; but sometimes would sit and "Admire" how handsome that other dog was! LOL!!
When he did bark, I would tell him to leave it. Which is one of the most handy and useful commands on the planet!! We know this isn't another dog; but if you think about it, while you are out walking, and another dog is across the street, the command you would most likely give, would be "Leave it" So if they believe it to be another dog, at least you are being consistent in the use of your command.


----------

